# Smoked salmon for backcountry trip



## farwest (May 6, 2018)

Im looking to see if its posssible to smoked salmon for a multi day backcountry trip, no ice chest or way to keep cool. Is it possible to smoke salmon and vac seal for this type of use?


----------



## SonnyE (May 6, 2018)

Yes. Smoking was originally a method to preserve.
How many days? You could also make Salmon Jerky.
My favorite camping fair is MRE's. Heat water, dump in bag, eat the mush.


----------



## farwest (May 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Yes. Smoking was originally a method to preserve.
> How many days? You could also make Salmon Jerky.
> My favorite camping fair is MRE's. Heat water, dump in bag, eat the mush.


3-4 days is what I’m looking for. I usually eat freeze dried meals for diner or homemade dehydrated meals.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 6, 2018)

3-4 days ....need drying/heavy salting. Wanna eat it as is or re-hydrate?


----------



## farwest (May 6, 2018)

I want to eat it not re-hydrate.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 6, 2018)

farwest said:


> I want to eat it not re-hydrate.


Jerky then


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 6, 2018)

Does it have to be salmon? If not you have plenty of options: summer sausage, dry sausage, air dried meats.

If you go with MRE don't forget to arrange an exit strategy.


----------

